
Journal of Design and Science (MIT) - drallison
http://jods.mitpress.mit.edu/
======
drallison
New MIT journal from the Media Lab. The first issue is dedicated to Marvin
Minskey (1927-2016). The dedication by Danny Hillis says it all: "He taught us
to think".

